# New Fish tank smell..??!



## lpmbc387 (Feb 8, 2005)

I just got a ten gallon tank and have two goldfish in it.. I followed all the set up directions so carefully, but only a few days after set up, there is an awful smell of garbage comin from it.. and the water is very murky (the instructions said it would be for 4-6 but i dont understand why..) Its a smell that i almsot cannot live with! helP!!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, how big are your goldfishes? how are the fish now? Do you have a filter? 10 gal is a little bit small.


----------



## hawkjm73 (Jan 18, 2005)

Goldfish are horrible waste producers. In an aquarium, there is nowhere for it to go, so it tends to get detrimental bacteria growth and other unpleasent effects. That is often the cause of mirky water. First, I would do a 20-30 percent water change, pronto. Second keep doing water changes every couple of days. Your tank needs to cycle, which is to develop the good bacteria that convert the fish waste to less harmfull substances. It will do this on its own, but in the mean time you need to keep the ammonia (fish waste) diluted with water changes. Otherwise, it will kill your fish. Next, consider a larger tank. Goldfish get BIG, and will end up very cramped in a ten gallon. If you system does not have a filter, get one. Goldfish need heavy filtration, and will not do well in an unfiltered system.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would advise taking the goldfish back to a lfs. They are not suitable for that size tank (as stated above) and will not last long in there. There are plenty of colorful fish that are suitable such as white clouds, livebearers, tetras, and a few barbs.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

a fully grown goldfish:
http://www.ifs.tas.gov.au/fact_sheets/ornamental goldfish.jpg

here's a good site about goldfish:
http://mike-edwardes.members.beeb.net/Cauratus.html


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a link to some photos of a couple of my goldfish. These are the common feeder type. These photos were a year and a half ago so they are now a little over a foot long. I have 3 in a 55 gallon tank and they are a bit tight on space.

http://aworldoffish.com/creatures/freshwater/c/Carassius Auratus.shtml


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

goldfish are messy fish and tend to create a lot of waste, so it takes a good filtration system to keep the tank clean...the tank will definately smell bad if you dont have a good filter in there...even if you do, i would suggest frequent water changes due to the messy nature of goldfish


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd rather keep goldfish in my pond. However, thru a glass tank, their beauty has decreased somehow.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry, nut the link was dead?


----------

